# 2nd 3rd And 4th Kills.



## Yenny (Apr 2, 2012)

Didn't get to post my first kill here, so I thought I'd post these instead which I just killed. These little guys scare my mom and my nephew, so I thought I'd take action. They have so much wooded area behind where they hang out, I don't particularly understand why they get so close to our sitting area.

Also I apologize for the blurriness of the photos. I'll be posting links to them. They were taken with an HD camera but I couldn't exactly keep my hands still long enough to take a clear photo.



http://imgur.com/lqy8S

Fairly obvious where the kill is. Hit him while he was peeking out of one of the logs and he immediately dropped to the ground. Unfortunately it wasn't a clean shot; so I took another hit at him to speed up the process.



http://imgur.com/QOTyK

Not so obvious where the kill is, however I think a closer look at the picture will show it. Nailed him clean, fell off the log and instantly died. Happy he wasn't as sloppy as the last.



http://imgur.com/vvz81

This one was a tricky kill. Luckily it was one quick shot into the crack of the logs and he was dead. Nailed him in the head, quick and clean. Unfortunately that was the position I had hit him in and he didn't fall out. Easy to notice though, I think.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Now u gotta eat em.


----------



## Yenny (Apr 2, 2012)

Not sure I'd want to, really. Perhaps if it were poultry or even maybe a squirrel. Suppose I'll just leave 'em for a neighborhood cat or something.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I used to shoot such critters when I was a lad. But now I understand that they do not do any harm ... in fact they do quite a bit of good eating noxious insects ... so I do not disturb them anymore. I understand that they were bothering your family, and can see why you felt justified.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I really don't understand? My parents have those guys on their back porch and I love sitting and watching them catch flies. Chris


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok I'm gonna tell on myself... I'm deathly afraid of Spiders... Broke a guys hand one time for thinking he was gonna throw one on me..
but anyway when I was a teenager me and my dad went hunting, and as we were walking up a path in the woods a big writing spider had made a web across the path and was hanging at head level.. without thinking I cycled a shell into the chamber and blew him away with a 12ga shotgun...My dad looked at me puzzled and said "did you just shoot a spider with a 12ga.? He teased me about that every time we were getting ready to go hunting until his death.. So I can understand defending your family's fears and vanguishing the beasts...
Kip


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

bottoms up


----------



## Yenny (Apr 2, 2012)

Kipken, I don't particularly care for these little bastards either. I know they won't mess with me but they're just creepy. Lizards in snakes in general, really.

But it's also an excuse for me to actually use my slingshot, among other things.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Maybe creepy but they both serve a real purpose. Those lizards eat lots and lots of insects and without snakes we would be over ran with rats and mice.

And an excuse to use your slingshot is bouncing a tin can around your backyard, or my favorite thing is my stuffed animal safari in my backyard. I have my dogs stuffed animal toys at different ranges around the backyard. I start on the back patio and when I hit one I walk to it to "recover" it and shoot at the next one, tons of fun. Chris


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i take it your a kid . good skills on the shooting. i would take them lizards and feed them to the cats . i love reptiles ! would you believe ive caught about 3 rattlesnakes with my hands when i was in high school . ahhh to be so young , dumb, and full of ........ well yall know the rest . i try to follow a rule, if i kill am i or someone else or an animal going to eat it ? if theres a no, then ill let it go . either way, i can see why you did what you did .


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Kipken said:


> Ok I'm gonna tell on myself... I'm deathly afraid of Spiders... Broke a guys hand one time for thinking he was gonna throw one on me..
> but anyway when I was a teenager me and my dad went hunting, and as we were walking up a path in the woods a big writing spider had made a web across the path and was hanging at head level.. without thinking I cycled a shell into the chamber and blew him away with a 12ga shotgun...My dad looked at me puzzled and said "did you just shoot a spider with a 12ga.? He teased me about that every time we were getting ready to go hunting until his death.. So I can understand defending your family's fears and vanguishing the beasts...
> Kip


This is a great story!


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I try my best to protect the lizards in my house as they eat the insects including ants. I’d rather have the lizards. Unfortunately they are a favourite meal for my dog.


----------

